

R 3.0.2 Binaries Released - surajgupta
http://www.r-project.org/

======
k2enemy
Release notes:
[https://stat.ethz.ch/pipermail/r-announce/2013/000567.html](https://stat.ethz.ch/pipermail/r-announce/2013/000567.html)

------
Pinatubo
It's not available on all the mirrors yet ...

